# biodegradable metal



## Carpenter D (22 Oct 2018)

Hi can anyone tell me if there is a biodegradable metal? 

I am looking to make a coffin and want to use biodegradable metal hinges and screws. 

is there such a thing? and if so where would I find such items.

any help on this would be most helpful.

regards, 

carpenter D


----------



## 4ndy (22 Oct 2018)

Without trying to sound stupid (although probable) most (gold as example isn't), metals are biodegradable as they literally oxidize (rust) to relatively nothing?


----------



## Inspector (22 Oct 2018)

Metal breaks down by chemical reactions, not biodegradable at all. Well in SciFi movies they have metal eating bacteria but not in real the real world. Best you can do is unprotected iron. It will rust away eventually if there is oxygen of some kind available but if not it will be around for thousands of years. Look how many ancient pieces get dug up all the time that has iron and wood still intact. Glue a rot prone wood together and secure the lid with some hemp rope tied around the box. 

Not to be morbid but does the recipient have any metal in them going into the earth? Fillings, gold teeth, metal plates, hip or knee replacements? Those will take forever for the earth to recover.

A mortician told me that cremation burns away everything except the titanium and that can be recycled.

Pete


----------



## Racers (22 Oct 2018)

Cressing Temple Woodwork Show by Racers, on Flickr

You can also get cardboard ones.

Pete


----------



## Carpenter D (22 Oct 2018)

so would you reckon all ironmongery on coffins now would be all bio degradable?


----------



## Redkite (22 Oct 2018)

What about leather hinges?
Pegs/dowels and animal glue (maybe biscuits) to join the boards?

Good luck


----------



## Phil Pascoe (22 Oct 2018)

Biodegradable metal? Isn't that what auger manufacturers use?


----------



## Rorschach (22 Oct 2018)

As far as I am aware no metals are attacked by biological processes, it's oxidation reactions. 

Why do you want the metal to "disappear"?


----------



## Bm101 (22 Oct 2018)

That wicker coffins going to be bit leaky once you putrefy. I'm all for it. Personally. Its a manure filter.
It's all the rage in New Zealand lately according to my Kiwi mate. ('Ahh yih, wha not mate?' she laughs) 
https://www.coffinclubs.co.nz/
I make them right tbh. Makes sense.
General philosophy is get your last party right and get dying out of debt/problems for you and your family. 
Some Uk types have taken it up.
https://www.funeralzone.co.uk/blog/coffin-club


----------



## TFrench (22 Oct 2018)

What you need is some of the stuff mini's or other old BL cars were made from. Guaranteed gone in a couple of years!


----------



## Tasky (23 Oct 2018)

Inspector":2nf4nodg said:


> Well in SciFi movies they have metal eating bacteria but not in real the real world.


Our sewers would disagree with you. 
Hydrogen sulphide is one of many issues we have caused by bacteria, and microbial corrosion is a particular problem for concrete, steel and cast iron pipes... 

There are some metals considered to be biodegradable, but they're mostly used inside a live body which can break down and absorb the metal. Others for use in the ground are 'in the works', but progress has been slow and most of the information requires a paid account at a university library. 

Are wooden handles out of the question?


----------



## Inspector (23 Oct 2018)

Tasky sounds more like the metal is broken down with byproducts of bacterial activity rather than something that lives largely from the metal itself. No biggy to me either way.

Maybe consider converting to Islam and then the deceased can be buried in a shroud. No metal, no rare wood, no foam to pillow the liner, no stain, no lacquer and far less energy to make. The funeral industry would have a fit though. #-o 

Pete


----------



## Tasky (23 Oct 2018)

Inspector":1h0lffn6 said:


> Tasky sounds more like the metal is broken down with byproducts of bacterial activity rather than something that lives largely from the metal itself.


That's the first stage. There are other bacteria that then feed directly off the breaking down metal, and they're the ones that produce the gasses most harmful to humans. Some secrete substances that can, in sufficient quantity, self-ignite.


----------



## Ian down london way (24 Oct 2018)

I attended a family member's funeral last year, where they had used one of the wicker coffins. Unfortunately I think someone didn't tick the box for the grave digger saying "wicker" (I guess) as when it came time to lower the coffin into the hold it jammed. The top even started to lift when they tried pressing down. All of us were then firmly told we should go back to the church where refreshments were laid on, and we would be sent for. Huge amounts of embarrassment and sympathy for the wife of the deceased and their children. 45 minutes later we trooped back out, now well oiled, and amongst not insignificant humour and bad jokes (fuelled by the alcohol now sloshing around) he was laid to rest. I do wonder if they got a rebate from the funeral directors.


----------

